# Poor Rosie



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This poor girl has been a whale for months now. I feel bad for her BUT on the other hand I'm so happy to see a big tummy because for once I want triplets or Quads. Rosie is the doe that I personally knocked up  she is my first successful AI. She has 10 more days to go, she will go early sometime before Sunday because we have the fair. Didn't really think that one threw but I also didn't think that I would actually be successful either lol. But I'm excited and as long as there's at least 1 boy and 1 girl in there I'll be over the moon


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Wow. That's one big gal.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

My gosh! Rosie looks like she’s carrying TEN kids in there! That’s a birth you should video in case she breaks some kind of goat birthing world record!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy goat~!
That is huge, what does she have in there a beached whale? :haha:


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

:wow:Thats a big tummy


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Let us know how many she has and what they all weigh. I agree on taking a video just in case she has 8 
:run:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes totally a video!!!! Looks like she has 10 in there!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol my dad looked at her about a month ago and asked how many I thought she had, I said 10 or 12 but I don’t think she will be able to eat enough for them so they might end up eating each other lol but if I am home I will get a video. I have recruited 3 people to check on her when I’m not home. Although actually I have cameras! I need to get a new extender and put them back up! 
But I’m really excited for these babies


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I have never seen a goat that wide! mg:


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow! I feel for her


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh wow poor girl..once she starts they may just push each other out


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh my! And i thought my gracie was huge with quads this year. Does her udder fill right as she is ready to have kids usually?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh amber don’t say that lol I was talking to my mom on the phone this morning and told her I remembered the cameras so not I don’t have to worry so much I can just watch her and rush home. She laughed and said there was probably no way I was going to make it home in time. I told her never to underestimate my driving  
Sfgwife I have no clue! She is new to me and this is her first kidding with me. Her udder was totally empty last week so she might start really filling now. I have a freezer with a ton of colostrum so I’ll be ok if she doesn’t fill till after she kids.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh amber don't say that lol I was talking to my mom on the phone this morning and told her I remembered the cameras so not I don't have to worry so much I can just watch her and rush home. She laughed and said there was probably no way I was going to make it home in time. I told her never to underestimate my driving
> Sfgwife I have no clue! She is new to me and this is her first kidding with me. Her udder was totally empty last week so she might start really filling now. I have a freezer with a ton of colostrum so I'll be ok if she doesn't fill till after she kids.


So. When do you snag colostrum from new moms to save for later if you need? I was afraid to take much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe how huge she is! I always take colostrum on the first day. How much I take depends on how many kids and how much milk the goat produces. I wouldn't milk out obviously but twins probably aren't going to drink a gallon either.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You all watch she will end up having twins lol I usually don’t try and guess because they love to prove me wrong. I’ve had does that I thought for sure would have a small single push out quads and still look the same after and huge ones give me large twins. My alpine was huge this year. I waited for her to push or do something for the third and went in fishing and nothing. 
I usually just take colostrum the first day and on singles. Boers don’t produce a whole lot of milk. A good amount but I always worry I’ll take what they should end up needing. On my diary does though that’s another story. I have to milk them. But I also have a jersey cross cow and a Holstein that I have to milk. I only use the cows for the goats if I don’t have goat in the freezer. I usually end up tossing more then I actually use but I never want to not have it when I need it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, she is the most pregnant looking creature I have ever seen. Bless her little goat heart, she needs a wide load banner.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy smokes that poor baby ....she's huge! I really hope she has an easy delivery. This is one thread I'm going to watch closely...she looks like she swallowed beach balls. Good luck little lady!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Do you have a dock for her? It looks like she would really have a hard time getting up!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How old is Gracie? Do you know any kidding history on her? Got a reference photo of the buck you AId her with? 

The photo is almost unbelievable! It's like her hips don't even belong to the same body! 

Wishing you and her a flawless delivery of triplets , two does and one buck, 8lbs a piece. How many days will you be away at the fair?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I just keep picturing a greased slide after the first 2 lol..I feel for her she has to be miserable!! I'm going for the stars and saying 5 and 5-6 pounds a piece 3 bucks and 2 does! Will prolly be completely off but o well ..my parents had one to have 5 and she wasnt that big i dont think..I will haft to see if they have a pic of her she was a nubian


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol she actually does pretty good dwarf dad. There's a really steep hill in her pen, she loves laying under the oak tree at the bottom of the hill, of course not the tree at the top of the hill by her feeder (eye roll) and she cruises up and down it all day long. Granted a bit slower now lol
SalteyLove yes! She has had triplet (girls) twice. And yeah I guess I should give the sire some credit lol








I have NEVER had 5 before! Oh goodness in all seriousness that might be overwhelming, but don't get me wrong I can defiantly deal with 5 kids lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol she actually does pretty good dwarf dad. There's a really steep hill in her pen, she loves laying under the oak tree at the bottom of the hill, of course not the tree at the top of the hill by her feeder (eye roll) and she cruises up and down it all day long. Granted a bit slower now lol
> SalteyLove yes! She has had triplet (girls) twice. And yeah I guess I should give the sire some credit lol
> View attachment 161969
> 
> I have NEVER had 5 before! Oh goodness in all seriousness that might be overwhelming, but don't get me wrong I can defiantly deal with 5 kids lol


Gahhhhh! He is super stunning! Cannot WAIT to see these 6 kids! She is bigger than Spice that was on here in spring by a long shot.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, poor whale! I do hope the kids will not get entangled on their way out ...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking sire! I hope the herd she has are all healthy, with lots of moon spots for your wallet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The main reason I wanted to get into AIing was for it to be a way of getting new herd sires instead of trying to find something that is close to me not related to everyone else’s goats or purchase a buck out of state and deal with transport, so I really hope there are some stunning kids in there. Now don’t get me wrong if there’s some stunning girls in there also or only I sure won’t complain about keeping them around. I still have 9 more straws of this guys semen. Over the last few years I have purchased 5 really nice does that are not related to anything I have so there’s still a chance of a buck if I don’t end up with one from Rosie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean, so much easier raising your own buck.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy huge belly, Batman! Sending good wishes for an easy and safe delivery!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

I've seen my pregnant girls and thought they looked like river barges, but yours is a transatlantic ship. 

A successful birth!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It really is toth. I’ve now only had 2 home grown sires but it’s so much better all around. 
Amber she is doing good. Pretty much the same. Eats sleeps and pesters me when I water lol 
Thank you guys for the well wishes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

WOW...he's a big meat-cake, isn't he..? Beautiful! 
Best Wishes to you and your girl!! Hope it's an easy delivery for her, she looks like she's going to pop.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

Wow! What a glorious belly! 

As an aside, can I ask what is the cost of AI versus a stud service versus buying a buck?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2019)

OMG I've never seen a goat like that XD


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is the widest goat I have ever seen!!
I remember when my Tabitha was so huge a month before she delivered. She had 4 healthy 5+ pounders. Best of luck to you and her.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

How she doing? When is her due date?


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> The main reason I wanted to get into AIing was for it to be a way of getting new herd sires instead of trying to find something that is close to me not related to everyone else's goats or purchase a buck out of state and deal with transport, so I really hope there are some stunning kids in there. Now don't get me wrong if there's some stunning girls in there also or only I sure won't complain about keeping them around. I still have 9 more straws of this guys semen. Over the last few years I have purchased 5 really nice does that are not related to anything I have so there's still a chance of a buck if I don't end up with one from Rosie.


Hi Jessica...
I looked into AI last year. Had a buck chosen, etc. THEN was told by the AI Collector/Seller that I had to buy a minimum of 5 straws. I didn't need or want that many (use one and toss four didn't make sense to me)...only wanted to breed one of my does at that time. I was very disappointed.

I ended up breeding her to a non-related buck from the dairy that we got her from. She gave us a buckling and a doeling...they ended up being sold together to a little girl (9 years old) that is just getting into 4-H. I can't wait to see her show them at the fair next summer! 

I do not want to have a buck in my herd. I really like being able to breed to a different buck each year. It's interesting to do the research and try to find one that is a good cross with my girls' bloodlines.

I can't wait to see what your Rosie-girl has and how many. Fingers crossed that everyone makes it thru healthy and happy!


----------



## Funny Farm (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh. My. Goodness. My Nubian had quads this spring and I thought she was big! I stand corrected! Definitely film, I'm dying to see how many!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Funny Farm said:


> I'm dying ...


Hope Rosie is not. Dying. (pray)


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hope all is going well!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, it's fair week (cringe) and its always so hectic getting everything at home ready to be half way easy to get chores fun and then the crazy hours of the fair. 
Whitejerabias of course you can! I actually got a REALLY good deal on the semen, they needed to make room and put them on sale for $50 a straw. Usually though semen is around $100+ a straw (for boers, dairy is MUCH cheaper) so I bought 10 straws and then had to pay $100 to rent a shipper and get the 10 straws out to me. But I did learn that a lot of people if they the straws are held at a facility like this was they but a bunch from different people to make the shipping cheaper per straw. Anyways so I have $60 invested in the straw I used. I didn't use any hormones so I didn't have that coat. I think that ends up being like $10 a doe. I'm not for sure I really never plan on bringing them into heat just go off of natural heats.
Stud service I'm not for sure on. I do see adds every now and then and honestly I don't pay that much attention to them because I'm too OCD about my goats catching nasty things and also how they are managed. But i THINK the going rate for live is about $100 a doe. Of course I'm sure it depends on the buck.
Purchase wise, fairly decent dappled bucks sell for $2,500-3000. Really good ones can be much more. There was recently a buck at a coalition sale that I wanted, he probably wasn't as nice as this guy but he sold for $5,000. I did NOT buy him! I look at things as truck payments now and that's 10 months of payments 
Love my herd I would be ok with small quads lol honestly though all jokes aside I really am figuring she's going to have 3 or 4 decent sized kids. 
Amber she is still doing great! I think her udder is slowly filling up. She is due on the 10th. 
Trollmor I'm not sure why you would even think she was dying but she's doing fine


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@Jessica84 , I really hope that there will not be a foetus presenting its back to the opening, that would give Rosie and her human a very hard time getting it out, so crowded as it seems to be in there.

- When is she due, did you already say that?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is due Sunday..But technically i guess she could go anytime..prayers going up she does good and no problems!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, we all pray! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Any news?? Worrying in south Alabama lol


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Are they here, yet?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> She is due on the 10th.


Hey! I have a doe due on the 9th! We can wait for little boogers together!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Day after tomorrow ...


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Come on Rosie! We want baby's!:run:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She was a good girl and did NOT have her kids yesterday lol I was a nervous wreck with the kids selling their market goats and not being able to check her all dad but my uncle was a good baby sitter. Her ligs are getting softer but her udder really isn’t filling in all that much. I’m going to message the last owner and ask if she fills right before or during kidding. But right now I’m guessing she is not going to kid before her due date but they have fooled me before. I really thought with her size she would kid closer to day 145.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

They sure like to keep us guessing lol i have one that fills hours before kidding and one that gradually fills..gonna have my ff this January so excited to see how she does ..the other 2 literally if you don't watch close you will miss it lol they are fast kidders


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> View attachment 162483


We need a smiley with crossed fingers ...


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Has she had her kids yet?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes they do! I remember when I first got my old lady lamancha. I didn’t know she was even bred. I went out and she wouldn’t come out of her house, she just kept looking out like she was day dreaming. No udder at all. I thought she was dying lol I swear by the time her water broke and the kids were on the ground that udder just became enormous! I’m sure there was other signs but I was too new to really realize what was going on. I’ve had a few others like that over the years so I’m not totally worried about her milk just yet.
Gosh no she hasn’t had her kids. I’m sure she is planning on going on day 155. But I’m the weirdo that writes down what day my does kid on and usually triplets and quads come early although I once had a doe have quads on day 158. I don’t think she will do that but since I just wrote that maybe she will.......(sigh)


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes they do! I remember when I first got my old lady lamancha. I didn't know she was even bred. I went out and she wouldn't come out of her house, she just kept looking out like she was day dreaming. No udder at all. I thought she was dying lol I swear by the time her water broke and the kids were on the ground that udder just became enormous! I'm sure there was other signs but I was too new to really realize what was going on. I've had a few others like that over the years so I'm not totally worried about her milk just yet.
> Gosh no she hasn't had her kids. I'm sure she is planning on going on day 155. But I'm the weirdo that writes down what day my does kid on and usually triplets and quads come early although I once had a doe have quads on day 158. I don't think she will do that but since I just wrote that maybe she will.......(sigh)


The poor baby just needs to release the hostages a little early. She can't feel good, we had one half her size this year who had triplets and the poor girl was miserable


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I felt terrible with one 8.3 child in me lol but she really is doing well. Looking at her makes me cringe and my knees hurt but she still cruises like she’s not carrying 100 pounds of kids (lol) and even pushed past the gate this morning and gave me a run for my money getting her back in. I think she is just carrying more out then down deep which just makes her a whale


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Been following and thinking happy thoughts.
I had a doe that I could not tell for sure if she was even pregnant. I went out to the barnyard and her udder was FULL, I put her in the barn and went into the house for some towels and stuff. When I got back out she was cleaning her little girl. They can drive us :crazy:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes they can! Or ones that don’t even look bred and they push out quads or ones your expecting a litter and it’s not. When people ask me how many I think a goat will have I’ll say anywhere from 1 to 10 lol although my kids do like to play a game every year where we all write down how many kids we thinking the doe will have and we keep track of who’s right and who’s wrong. The kids are actually pretty good on their guesses


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just checking in on her...we need a new pic!! Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ll get you some Amber  her ligs are super soft and she looks like she has filled up more today. So maybe your pictures will have some kids next to her tomorrow lol I think I’ll go ahead and start my nightly checks now. I actually took a nap today to catch up on the sleep I missed this week so it’s a perfect time to start


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Today is the Day! *Good luck*, Rosie!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Cheering for you Rosie!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm crossing my fingers that you get the bucklings you want. And hoping she has them soon and safe!
:kid2::kid2::kid2::kid3::kid3:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Come on Rosie! We want to see baby pictures! 
I am guessing 4. One boy and three girls. :kid2::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear Gigantic-Wide-Load-Rosie-Goat,

I am leaving on vacation in 40 hours. Please show me your healthy, vibrant, 8-lb, flawlessly delivered, latched & nursing dapple buckling, dapple doeling, and traditional doeling before that time.

Thank you very much,

Katey


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Im still shooting for 5..lol 3 bucks and 2 does 2 8lb and 3 6lbs who knows I might just win the goat lottery


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

When shall we begin to worry? Is she acting normal?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's going to drive me to drinking! I'm just going to stop looking at her 100X a day because at this point we are diving each other nuts lol last night I stubbles out there to check on her and her ligs were back fairly hard. I guess I annoyed her by waking her up in the middle of the night because today she doesn't want anything to do with me. She usually munches on her hay most of the day, usually she stops once it starts beating up but she only ate for about a hour and then went to her little spot under the tree. She doesn't look like she is hollowed our enough for her Ligs to be totally gone but I do have a feeling that things will happen fast ONCE THEY HAPPEN lol I did get a reply from her last owner and she said her udder fills up fairly well but then blows up as she is kidding. I'm wondering if she only has 1 or two in there and that's why she isn't filling up that fast lol but here is a annoyed Rosie this morning


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh poor baby and baby's!!! I had one 9lb kid and thought I was gonna die lol i cant imagine how she feels


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I might have said it before, that I do not fancy big litters ... Good luck, both of you! As long as she can walk, I do not worry!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL! Jessie! I don't think Rosie is going to hollow out! Where the heck would she find the space???


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, that width is just un-believe-able!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Compared to the first pic she looks like she has dropped some her belly is lower


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

oh my poor Rosie...she better pop soon ...come on girl let go already!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trollmor I really usually am not a fan of more then 2 either but not because of birthing but because they are just a pain about nursing. Sometimes all is well, sometimes one isn’t growing as well and I have to fight with it to take a bottle, or they fight over teats and end up with a doe with sore teats, I just really don’t like more then 2. But when it comes to being born it’s singles that I have only had issues with. Usually the triplets are so small they can almost come out sideways but singles are usually larger. I have only ever had to assist with triplets once and that was when all the kids were dead. I even had a doe that I lifted the tail and saw another tail and by the time I put lube on my hand she already had it out. 
Lol no I guess there isn’t much room to really hollow out is there lol but I thought she looked Like she dropped a little to me the last few days. She is very uncomfortable today. Not walking around or anything, she still won’t let me touch her, but she will lay down for a few minutes, then sit like a dog for a few minutes and just give up and stand up. She is defiantly in a foul mood today! She is in with the doelings and she is such a sweet girl and kinda has taken them all under her wing but she is being very snotty to them. When she eats she won’t let the others eat from that feeder. The little doe I brought home with her is her favorite and they usually snuggle together and she keeps trying to bite her when she comes close. I think her hormones are kicking in lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Awww maybe it won't be much longer!! Poor girl


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooo yes biting is a sure sign she will release them soon!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Has she had them yet?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have had some boers that weren't even pregnant that looked very similar, when pregnant they looked huge, just like your girl, most I ever got from them was twins, once trips. Good luck, can't wait to see kids from her, she is really striking.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope! No kids yet. But her udder is a lot more full this morning. Not totally tight but a huge improvement from even yesterday. She is still in a bad mood at everyone but she did let me finally check her ligs and they see so so very soft.
Loving life she was wise to start with but not super duper wide. I think she is going to have triplets but I wouldn’t be surprised if there was twins or quads in there. I’ve had ones that didn’t even look pregnant have quads and ones I had to go fishing for more because I swore there was no way there should have been 2 in there so I’ve learned to never fully count on anything


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Getting closer I'm gonna say late this evening or by lunch tomorrow..so exciting lol


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Amber89 said:


> Getting closer I'm gonna say late this evening or by lunch tomorrow..so exciting lol


I can't wait to hear how she does and how many pop outta there!  Fingers crossed that the birth goes smoothly and the babies are healthy.

~ Hope ~


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> But when it comes to being born it's singles that I have only had issues with.


Same here, those that are "too big" are usually singles.

But this Rosie ... Ohhh...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know what Amber you might be right! Now no one go holding their breath but I bribed her with a handful of grain and I can’t find any ligs. Granted I have a hard time with the boers and their ligs, but with as fast as her udder is filling I think it will be soon. I of course didn’t tell this to Rosie so she proves me wrong lol and I think I’m so excited I might be imagining signs that are not there lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Time to find out if Rosie wants you to "hold her hoof", or if she prefers to be alone and concentrate on the big job. And remember, she might change her mind very often, as the labour goes on.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Even if it's not time yet, Good luck!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What! Was it not time yesterday? Well, ligaments have so far not cheated me.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Eekk so happy its a coming !!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

On the dairy goats I totally have those ligs down. On the boers I don't depend on them because I think I am wrong on them being there or not when they are just about gone. I have been wrong many many times on my boers. 
I'm back to just not paying attention to her again. 3 times today I saw her in deep thought or by herself and I think she is going to do something but then goes and eats hay. I think she just has gas. I did get a picture so I could compare from yesterday and she looks more swelled up in her girly bits and I do think she has filled in more, her poor tears are standing out now not down but she still has a ways to go.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just checking in on big momma..sending prayers all is well


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, just checking to see if she kidded yet.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Compared to the first pic you can def see the change in udder and her belly is lower!!!!! Come on Rosie!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

As long as she eats hay I am not so very worried! :imok::inlove:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh this dang goat! She had a bunch of goo last night at 1am so I stayed up with her until 3 with nothing. Went to take a hour nap and that turned into a 3 hour nap! Got up and nothing. Went to get some lube and there was a bubble. So it’s just NOW starting......she waited until she knew I had to take my kids to school (BRAT!) so my mom is on kidding duty while I get kids to school. I’ll update you with kid pictures, I’m sure when I get back she will be done


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh this dang goat! She had a bunch of goo last night at 1am so I stayed up with her until 3 with nothing. Went to take a hour nap and that turned into a 3 hour nap! Got up and nothing. Went to get some lube and there was a bubble. So it's just NOW starting......she waited until she knew I had to take my kids to school (BRAT!) so my mom is on kidding duty while I get kids to school. I'll update you with kid pictures, I'm sure when I get back she will be done


(woot)Hope everything goes well!!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay!!!!!! Cant wait


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Yay! arty:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big red buck so far


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Wish came true. Now for the other four. lol


----------



## NatachaPhi (Feb 1, 2018)

This is such an exciting thread to follow. I can't wait to see the new babies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Go, Rosie!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Red girl. And I bumped her and there's at least 1 more left in there.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No spots!? I was expecting at least a few? Maybe there is still one and he will be a tiger dapple.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations Rosie! :kid2::kid3:


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Awesome yay!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Come on Rosie!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Has she had them all yet? The last one has to have some spots.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a spot on them! I thought at the least I would get solid black. But that's ok. I only said I wanted a boy, nothing about color. But he is so big boned and already blubbering, so as long as he grows up well his name will be Son if a gun. 
But good thing we didn't have money on this, well except for lovinglife because she only had two! I even went fishing for more but she is done. So here are better pictures, the boy is the lighter color and the girl is the darker


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow i cant believe she only had 2...whats the weight


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Cute :inlove:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Well done, Rosie!

2. Obviously not the "Hold-My-Hoof" kind of goat. Or delivery.

3. Must have been TONS of water in there!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I honestly can't believe she only had 2 either! Only 8 pounds each. I thought the boy was a LOT bigger. Rosie does say she feels much better lol














but I'm not overly sad that I don't have some kids to bottle feed. It would have been nice in a way because I would have gotten more bang for my buck on the semen but at least I didn't end up with a single girl.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Im sure she does!!! Glad she had no problem


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh me too! I was freaking out when I got up and no kids yet. But she did wonderful and she’s a great mom.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Congrats mama Rosie!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! So glad all went well! Congratulations!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Adorable! I'm shocked she only had 2!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll bet both you and Rosie are So done waiting! Congratulations on the handsome son of a gun and the little Rosette she's a beautiful little lady.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

Great Job Rosie!!! What a gorgeous family!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys. I’m so happy it’s over although it’s kinda like a movie where the ending does not turn out how you thought it would lol but that’s ok, there is not one complaint from me. Everyone is doing great and now I get to watch this little guy like a hawk and see if he will be a good buck to keep.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Amber89 said:


> Im sure she does!!! Glad she had no problem


Agree!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the pair! Son Of a Gun! is a good name for him, sone of a straw doesn't have that good of a sound to it. lol
Goofy Goat's name for your doeling sounds appropriate. Rosette is pretty, too.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Congratulations! Glad everyone made it out OK and that Rosie is fine.  She still looks like she has babies in there (ha-ha)...wonder if her tummy will return to a 'normal' size.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha! Dwarf Dad you got the meaning behind his name lol 
Her stomach is larger then when we started still so hopefully it does tighten up some.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Did you know that Gun is a rather common womens' name in Scandinavia? The name is supposed to mean "fight" or "struggle".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did not know this Trollmor! I’ll have to figure a name that had Gun in the little girls name, although my little girl wants to name her browny lol I mean at least it’s not sparkles lol we’ve had 2 sparkles over the years lol 
Now for the boy I wanted son of a gun because the tool that puts the semen in the doe is called a gun, so he’s a son of a gun lol 
Morning star farms isn’t that the truth! Rosie’s last owner was sure she would have trips or quads again and was shocked at only average sized twins. But this is why I do try not to guess how many kids. Of course sometimes I just can’t help it or in this case hold my breath.
But babies and mom are doing great! They are just such sweet little things and hopefully they stay that way. They were born in time for it to warm up but I would rather that then being born when it was cool and then go threw the sudden heat. But it’s going to gradually cool off so I am happy about that


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Gunvor, Gunhild, Gun, Gunilla ...

Where I think -vor means guardian or protection, -hild is something like war, and -illa is a dimunitive, "little struggle".

Brown Gun? 

Indeed, finding out nice names is a much nicer problem than worrying about delivery problems!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Browning


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

For a male, Gunnar is frequent.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Zephyr and Flora.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Ha! Dwarf Dad you got the meaning behind his name lol
> Her stomach is larger then when we started still so hopefully it does tighten up some.


Older brother beffore school age would say "My Daddy's a Pistol, and I'm a Son of a Gun!"
lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goathiker our minds went in the same direction. I was thinking Browning citori. Not exactly the same idea behind both names, but I usually don’t go with themes on names anyways. 
Dwarf dad that is cute! There is nothing funnier then what small children come up with a says


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Only _2_?!!? I am surprised.
Congratulations, they are beautiful.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see photos as Son of a Gun develops and becomes the homegrown buck of your dreams!

Will you retain the doeling as well?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so keeping Citori. Even if she ends up being the ugliest thing on the face of the planet lol she is such a sweet little girl. Every time I go out there she follows me all over the place and loves on me. Sonny is also sweet but he and my bottle calf who things she's a goat are best friends. 
Rosie has turned into a major jerk to the doelings. She is starting to seriously make me mad but I put another feeder in the pen far away from the other one so that has helped some. 
These pictures are a week old and not that great, I'll try to get more today. 
Citori 















Sonny


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. She is so full of personality. She loves her second mommy (me, or am I daddy lol) best. It drives my daughter nuts that she always chooses me first


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Boer babies are so cute, and those two are no exception!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys. 
Well my phone takes awful pictures and they never stop moving. They are seriously some very healthy babies and are pretty sure they rule all lol but here is Citori 








And Sonny with his possible future girlfriend lol 








And some more of him 















And just for you salteylove since I've been promising you pictures of her for like the past year I got some of sally 2 face without her up in my face


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Extremely nice pictures! But, why does your phone never stop moving? :hide:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> Extremely nice pictures! But, why does your phone never stop moving? :hide:


Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay Sally!! She is polled?!?! She is so cool and what a brisket.

But also, Sonny's possible future girlfriend is gorgeous! Homebred? What are you feeding that tank of a doe?!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow, that was quite the triple wide! Love the hilarious name for the buckling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I disbudded her. I learned a heartbreaking lesson on keeping dairy goats with horns. Sally isn’t as wide as I would like but I think she will cross very nicely with her sort stocky boyfriend. And my son had been waiting for years for sally so not like she is going any place over it lol
Missy is a home grown girl. She is my sons fair doe so she has been pampered and fed grain. Her and my daughters doeling (who I like way more) are making me second guess not giving my keepers grain longer then weaning time. Not like the others look like total crap (at least I don’t think so) but there is defiantly a difference. I just know when I do eventually cut them off of grain they will fall flat on their face so I don’t know if I should. Maybe I’ll play around next year and see if it’s worth it in the long run.


----------

